# Black Magic's Holiday Specials



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

2 pump kit (with piston) steel 3/4 block front 1/2 for the rear. 3/4 fittings for the front with 'y' block, square dump, comp cylinders,deep cups, 3.5 or 4.5 coils
Rear with 2 italian dumps all hardware, 5 switches, 12 or 14 rear cylinder. coil-over and magic balls. for 1399.00

Any Voodoo kit will be upgraded to steel blocks and black anodized backing plates

Ajustable upper trailing arms with poly urethane bushings.Tig weled for superior strenght, With different sleeves for g-body and Cadi or caprice. Not like our competitors with only a 9/16th hole. $150.00 

Also availible with 3/4 heim joint for 25.00 more

Piston tank kits(raw) for 200.00

Super heavy duty Tele-scopic cylinders, with a massive 3'' outter casing and beefy 2'' inner stage (32''extended) For $425.00

3/4'' Black oxide ,center pressure steel blocks $95.00

1'' Aluminium side port ,top return $80.00

Dual top pressure with side returns 3/8 port aluminium block,super clean look and allows the use of less fittings

I'll post pics soon :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

hi ron, i am building a uk hopper, single pump. just got all the bits to finish it the other week,what size hoses do you run to the front/what size do you use after the y-block in the engine bay.its a 3/4 inch blackmagic block.10 batterys,number 11 head,adel . thanks steve


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 4 2006, 11:18 PM~6695877
> *2 pump kit (with piston) steel 3/4 block front 1/2 for the rear. 3/4 fittings for the front with 'y' block, square dump, comp cylinders,deep cups, 3.5 or 4.5 coils
> Rear with 2 italian dumps all hardware, 5 switches, 12 or 14 rear cylinder. coil-over and magic balls. for 1399.00
> 
> ...


DEALS what size to them tele's colapse too??


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

On my own personal shit ,I use # 6's to the front. :biggrin:


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

good kit deal...


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Super heavy duty cylinders consruction

















ajustable trailing arms








with the heim joint








installation of arms in use


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Blocks. 
New item,daul top pressure,with 2 side returns for $75.00

















1'' side port ,top return









Manifold blocks
4-way. 3/8 port ,made for tieing in hardlines for that show look for $35.00








2-way 1/2'' port,with intersecting port to tie in dump and gauge for $30.00


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

New item, Our ''Magic stick'' hopping switch handle, Complete with 6 prong and 12' of 4-wire cord. for $40.00









Super Italain dump, 24 volt soleniod,spool cartrigde dump. Super fast and high pressure with high flow rate ..-8 o-ring boss ports. for $80.00









Double grounded,double bearing,black mptor. This is a true 4 feild motor. high torque and rpm. for $75.00









Super seals, aluminium live seal kit, uses quad rings for excellent shaft sealing for $10.00


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Our 3/8th port ''Z'' style slo-down, O.G look with high strenght, these can handle extreme high pressure with-out failure,double o-rings for excellent seal. $80.00


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 5 2006, 01:08 AM~6696285
> *Our 3/8th port ''Z'' style slo-down, O.G look with high strenght, these can handle extreme high pressure with-out failure,double o-rings for excellent seal. $80.00
> 
> 
> ...


Put 6 aside for me when that other wishbone is done


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 5 2006, 03:10 AM~6696294
> *Put 6 aside for me when that other wishbone is done
> *


First come, first served.......hahahaha. that should be myu new hop slogan :0


----------



## impala_631 (Jan 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 5 2006, 04:08 AM~6696285
> *Our 3/8th port ''Z'' style slo-down, O.G look with high strenght, these can handle extreme high pressure with-out failure,double o-rings for excellent seal. $80.00
> 
> 
> ...


those are sick!!! :0


----------



## Tuna_Sammich (Aug 27, 2003)

damn ron, busting out with some nice innovative shit. :thumbsup:


----------



## gizmoispimpin (Oct 9, 2003)

Look's good Ron! :wave:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

hi ron,when you say you use 6s to the front-i understand thats what you guys talk about in the states-thats not a common saying in the uk-what size are number 6's? 3/8? of an inch? thanks steve


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Dec 5 2006, 04:58 AM~6696568
> *hi ron,when you say you use 6s to the front-i understand thats what you guys talk about in the states-thats not a common saying in the uk-what size are number 6's?  3/8? of an inch?  thanks steve
> *


Yes #6 is 3/8


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 5 2006, 02:38 AM~6696182
> *Super heavy duty cylinders consruction
> 
> 
> ...


Ron how much for the telescopics. Size 16" :cheesy:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## 29tudor (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 81cutty_@Dec 5 2006, 07:55 AM~6697041
> *
> *


x2


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 5 2006, 02:40 AM~6696364
> *First come, first served.......hahahaha. that should be myu new hop slogan :0
> *


i cant believe you said that, i was think that at work today :angry: oh well i guess you said it first haha :cheesy:


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

dammn homie your kiilin me. if my order hasent gone out yet get at me to add to it :biggrin: 

thanx...lucke


----------



## MAYHEM (Mar 5, 2004)

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Piston tank kit (raw). what does that kit come with? Any specials on wishbones?


----------



## CadilacSmiff (Aug 9, 2005)

Trailing arms come in chrome?


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@Dec 5 2006, 04:01 PM~6700742
> *Piston tank kit (raw). what does that kit come with? Any specials on wishbones?
> *


comes ready to bolt on to your existing block. the tank, piston, valve, hardware.


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

any holiday specials on a complete all chrome piston pump assemblie with an adex


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadilacSmiff_@Dec 5 2006, 06:51 PM~6701430
> *Trailing arms come in chrome?
> *


x2


----------



## FULLYCLOWNIN (Dec 28, 2005)

hey ron show some of that black shit


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Good looking stuff Ron. :thumbsup:


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

damm homie good deals :biggrin:


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

TTT for Black Magic Hydraulics


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

hey ron when did you start doin alarms?







:biggrin:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by classic kustoms_@Dec 5 2006, 08:10 PM~6701573
> *comes ready to bolt on to your existing block.  the tank, piston, valve, hardware.
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 5 2006, 07:28 PM~6702699
> *hey ron when did you start doin alarms?
> 
> 
> ...


who knew.......


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

ron hit me up with a price for a single piston steel block and some 32 in telescopics for the new toy


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 5 2006, 07:36 PM~6702770
> *ron hit me up with a price for a single piston steel block and some 32 in telescopics for the new toy
> 
> 
> ...



does that thing need a dump???????? :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 5 2006, 08:37 PM~6702780
> *does that thing need a dump???????? :biggrin:
> *


as a matter of fact it does i dont think the old waterman thats in it will like a piston pump to much... :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 5 2006, 07:38 PM~6702790
> *as a matter of fact it does i dont think the old waterman thats in it will like a piston pump to much... :biggrin:
> *



i think a super duty should hold up to the pressure


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 5 2006, 08:40 PM~6702811
> *i think a super duty should hold up to the pressure
> *


you send it out yet?


----------



## SHORTDOG 62 (Mar 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 5 2006, 03:08 AM~6696285
> *Our 3/8th port ''Z'' style slo-down, O.G look with high strenght, these can handle extreme high pressure with-out failure,double o-rings for excellent seal. $80.00
> 
> 
> ...


very nice :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 5 2006, 07:41 PM~6702817
> *you send it out yet?
> *


has it been 3 to 6 weeks yet?


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

nice deals and great stuff  :thumbsup:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 5 2006, 11:49 PM~6704105
> *has it been 3 to 6 weeks yet?
> *


jessica said im cut off since I bought off you... :uh:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 5 2006, 11:46 PM~6704392
> *jessica said im cut off since I bought off you... :uh:
> *



ill hook you up, tell her i own BMH and i can do what i want


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 5 2006, 10:40 PM~6702811
> *i think a super duty should hold up to the pressure
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by teamrod_@Dec 5 2006, 05:58 AM~6696568
> *hi ron,when you say you use 6s to the front-i understand thats what you guys talk about in the states-thats not a common saying in the uk-what size are number 6's?  3/8? of an inch?  thanks steve
> *


dam dont you ever listen i told ya once wot ya need


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

hey ron do you have the slowdowns without the blackmagic logo on em!?!



btw. i hit you up with the sizes for the driveshaft for my friend here in germany soon!!! the frame is maybe finished these month


----------



## red chev (Feb 1, 2006)

I was wonderin if you could post some pics of some of the impala rear ends you did,i seen you put a toyota axle on your 64 ,do you market any of that stuff?iam not sure what to do om mine so i thought i would ask.who knows might make a cool post! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie+Dec 5 2006, 06:01 PM~6700742-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The BMH kits don't come with a block?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Dec 6 2006, 10:57 PM~6711786
> *The BMH kits don't come with a block?
> *


he was asking bout the piston tank kit for 200 i wouldn't assume a block came with it.


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

BLACK MAGIC DOING BIG THANGS  NICE JOB RON & JESSICA :thumbsup:


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Dec 6 2006, 11:57 PM~6711786
> *The BMH kits don't come with a block?
> *


THEY CAN......300.00 WITH A 3/4 PORT STEEL BLOCK.....
FUCK IT COMPLETE PUMP WITH OUR NEW GEARS ,STEEL BLOCK PISTON FOR 500.00... HAPPY HOLIDAYS !!!!!!! THIS ONES FOR YOU JERRY..... :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 5 2006, 09:36 PM~6702770
> *ron hit me up with a price for a single piston steel block and some 32 in telescopics for the new toy
> 
> 
> ...


THATS A TITE ASS PARKING BRAKE.....LOCK IT UP AND BURY THEM KICKS INTO THE GROUND... :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

HERE ARE SOME OF OUR STELTH LINE OF BLACK ANODIZED PRODUCTS

BEARING VENTED MOTOR CAPS








BACKING PLATES








AND THE WATER FACET ZIG-ZAGS


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## orange 83 (Apr 4, 2005)

IS THAT MOTOR ANYTHING LIKE THE PRESTOLITE HD MOTOR WHERE IT WILL ONLY WORK IF IT IS GROUNDED???


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 7 2006, 04:26 AM~6712631
> *THEY CAN......300.00 WITH A 3/4 PORT STEEL BLOCK.....
> FUCK IT COMPLETE PUMP WITH OUR NEW GEARS ,STEEL BLOCK PISTON FOR 500.00... HAPPY HOLIDAYS !!!!!!! THIS ONES FOR YOU JERRY..... :cheesy:
> *


New gears? Got any pics?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 7 2006, 02:31 AM~6712637
> *THATS A TITE ASS PARKING BRAKE.....LOCK IT UP AND BURY THEM KICKS INTO THE GROUND... :biggrin:
> *


dont be hatin :biggrin:


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 7 2006, 02:53 AM~6712680
> *HERE ARE SOME OF OUR STELTH LINE OF BLACK ANODIZED PRODUCTS
> 
> BEARING VENTED MOTOR CAPS
> ...



sweet


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Nice shit.


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

ron

any specials on the old/new school pumps?

polished heads, block, chrome motors, chrome large oxy tank??? ready to buy

kit? :
pumps poleshed and chromed, chrome oxy tank, , 4 italian dumps ( ill polesh those) 2-8'' comp(?) cylenders, 2- 12'' comp cylenders deep cups for front, reverse for the rear, 4 pairs of doughnuts.
shipped to iowa, 50054


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

t t t


----------



## putoshopper (Dec 8, 2006)

WOW!!


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Ron can you post pics of the kit for the cadillac spindles on a 64 impala? Heard you had a kit for that.


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Dec 7 2006, 08:13 PM~6718260
> *New gears?  Got any pics?
> *


X 2


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

X3. 

Those dam G force gears are the only thing thats got me on the fence still. I'm sick of the run around with Prohopper. I'm feelin the black finish to.


----------



## EL_PASO (May 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 5 2006, 12:59 AM~6696258
> *New item, Our ''Magic stick'' hopping switch handle, Complete with 6 prong and 12' of 4-wire cord. for $40.00
> 
> 
> ...


are these the same as the ones prohopper has???


----------



## TORONTO (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 7 2006, 02:26 AM~6712631
> *THEY CAN......300.00 WITH A 3/4 PORT STEEL BLOCK.....
> FUCK IT COMPLETE PUMP WITH OUR NEW GEARS ,STEEL BLOCK PISTON FOR 500.00... HAPPY HOLIDAYS !!!!!!! THIS ONES FOR YOU JERRY..... :cheesy:
> *


hey Ron.... so are you saying $500 for a complete piston pump with a 3/4 port steel block??? i want mine all chrome by the way and with the best dump you have, im assuming its the adel 2 ??? and the best motor u have....... PM me with a nice holiday price :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

hey ron can u post pics of the piston pump is that 500 shipped


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

NEED FOUR 8 INCH CYLINDERS 2 INCH ID
ANY SPECIALS :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 8 2006, 02:08 PM~6723035
> *ron
> 
> any specials on the old/new school pumps?
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by orange 83_@Dec 7 2006, 04:58 PM~6716321
> *IS THAT MOTOR ANYTHING LIKE THE PRESTOLITE HD MOTOR WHERE IT WILL ONLY WORK IF IT IS GROUNDED???
> *


Yes, it is an isolated brush housing. And will help from shorting to ground..They are also a true 4 feild motor.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 10 2006, 12:35 AM~6733148
> *:biggrin:
> *


Sorry , These items are in such high demand ,we can't even keep them in stock now !!!! :biggrin:


----------



## C-Bass (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Dec 6 2006, 05:05 PM~6708608
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, I'm interested in those slow downs sans logo. Got em?


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kannabis_@Dec 10 2006, 09:06 PM~6737439
> *Yeah, I'm interested in those slow downs sans logo.  Got em?
> *


Yes call the shop and ask for O.J or Jessica....either can help you out....let them know you saw it on L>I>L......


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by unforgiven50insp_@Dec 7 2006, 09:13 PM~6718260
> *New gears?  Got any pics?
> *


Can't disclose that until Jan 15th.....And until demands can be meet, they will only come in piston pump and voodoo kits....Sorry.....Gears sizes are comparable to 9's and 11's...
I'll post pics soon of some of the insides so you can see some differnces...


----------



## realvegasrider (Sep 5, 2006)

:biggrin: hey ron i might have to get my car down there because tony and joey might not have time to get my car done.....how busy are u? :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by deoxwithreal4life_@Dec 13 2006, 01:07 AM~6752308
> *:biggrin: hey ron i might have to get my car down there because tony and joey might not have time to get my car done.....how busy are u?  :biggrin:
> *


Swamped though the holidays....Couldn't do anything more than minor repairs for 3 weeks....Hit me up and we see what we can do....


----------



## realvegasrider (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 12 2006, 11:21 PM~6752417
> *Swamped though the holidays....Couldn't do anything more than minor repairs for 3 weeks....Hit me up and we see what we can do....
> *



:thumbsup: FOR SURE RON ! BLACK MAGIC ALL THE WAY!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Here are some of our new lowers for G-Bodies and Cadi's....Bent for more clearence to avoid bending adjusts...also adjuster is moved far up to protect from any damage








Installed pic to show lock-up and extra clearence


----------



## realvegasrider (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 12 2006, 11:27 PM~6752450
> *Here are some of our new lowers for G-Bodies and Cadi's....Bent for more clearence to avoid bending adjusts...also adjuster is moved far up to protect from any damage
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: HOW MUCH RON :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

Some behind the scene sneak pre-view....Whats in store for the future :0 








wear compensation plate like the original marzocchi's....no relief cuts and still incorporate self lubrication bearing(bushing)








'3' grooves cut into gear shaft to do 2 things. allow more lubrication and under extreme pressure to allow the gear to press closer to suction side of main body wall....








gear is also under cut at base to make a perfect squared cut of gear riding serface


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

Damn i like the design of the adjustables. If you only sold them in chrome i would be ordering some


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 12 2006, 11:36 PM~6752515
> *Some behind the scene sneak pre-view....Whats in store for the future :0
> 
> 
> ...


Are the new gears going to have the think bottom plate still or the thin plate like the 98-00 marz???


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big Doe_@Dec 13 2006, 01:47 AM~6752562
> *Damn i like the design of the adjustables. If you only sold them in chrome i would be ordering some
> *


in do time...180 for the way you see 'em...like 50 more plated :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 13 2006, 01:48 AM~6752569
> *Are the new gears going to have the think bottom plate still or the thin plate like the 98-00 marz???
> *


as of rite now, an in between plate....we are keeping the lenght of the drive shaft short for strenght....The longer the shaft the more likley to break or distort..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 12 2006, 11:52 PM~6752591
> *as of rite now, an in between plate....we are keeping the lenght of the drive shaft short for strenght....The longer the shaft the more likley to break or distort..... :biggrin:
> *


Ok cool i know as being built with better materials back then that thin plate built way more pressure IMO than the 01 on nwer gears but they liked to crack to much under that pressure LOL


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 13 2006, 01:58 AM~6752631
> *Ok cool i know as being built with better materials back then that thin plate built way more pressure IMO than the 01 on nwer gears but they liked to crack to much under that pressure LOL
> *


They are about 3/4'' and the top is still the same.....copy of the mold is same ,just the bottom was modifed....

Here are some more pics of the body...Larger intake port.11/16'' 55% more from the suction side.
and 25% larger pressure port for the #11's only....








Main body is .090 thicker at the leading edge, where most marzocchi's fail at under high pressure....They split at the bolt hole.
Also more material at the the pressure side and larger porting run








Thats all I can show for now....


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 13 2006, 02:49 AM~6752578
> *in do time...180 for the way you see 'em...like 50 more plated :biggrin:
> *


how much for the adjustable uppers chrome and how long would it take?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Will your #9s still use the standard size output/pressure port then? I'm assuming you are going larger on the 11's because they can flow more fluid, and will still make high p.s.i. with the increased volume. Those lower trailing arms are very well built. Tig welds, fishmouthed, plug welded, now thats the way to do it.


----------



## 253hopper (Oct 27, 2006)

do you guy's got any 1 inch steel side pressure port blocks and how much do they run :biggrin:


----------



## THUGGNASTY (Jun 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by THUGGNASTY_@Dec 9 2006, 09:45 PM~6732654
> *NEED FOUR 8 INCH CYLINDERS 2 INCH ID
> ANY SPECIALS  :0  :biggrin:
> *


I GUESS NOT


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 13 2006, 12:27 AM~6752450
> *Here are some of our new lowers for G-Bodies and Cadi's....Bent for more clearence to avoid bending adjusts...also adjuster is moved far up to protect from any damage
> 
> 
> ...



hey ron how much can i extend em??? 

for what is the little hole in it and you are planing upper too??

how much for 8" to 16" telescopic custom made


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

hey homie heres the uppers :biggrin: i think the hole is a plug weld put there for strenght  




> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 5 2006, 03:38 AM~6696182
> *Super heavy duty cylinders consruction
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Dec 13 2006, 01:27 PM~6755535
> *hey homie heres the uppers :biggrin:  i think the hole is a plug weld put there for strenght
> *



ohh hahahah thanks bro  

ok ron how much for a complete set ajustable lower and uppers


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

sorry double post server fucked and i dont know how to delete :uh:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

:angry:


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

Ron/ Jess I'm ready to pay and get my order put through.


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

just rimg em homie always easier :biggrin:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

Damn Ronnie , yo parts are lookin more and more like Pro Hopper Parts. From trailin arms to the damn blo proof seals . lol . 

BLACK PRO HOPPER MAGIC! :biggrin:


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 14 2006, 02:44 PM~6761331
> *Damn Ronnie , yo parts are lookin more and more like Pro Hopper Parts. From trailin arms to the damn blo proof seals . lol .
> 
> BLACK  PRO HOPPER MAGIC! :biggrin:
> *


BUT THE DIFFERENCE IS THAT BLACK MAGIC'S ARE MADE IN THE USA NOT CHINA  HA HA LOL. ISN'T IT PRO LUXOR HOPPER OR IS IT SIMPLY CHINA :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Dec 14 2006, 10:38 PM~6762696
> *ISN'T IT PRO LUXOR HOPPER OR IS IT SIMPLY CHINA  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## Big Doe (Feb 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 14 2006, 05:44 PM~6761331
> *Damn Ronnie , yo parts are lookin more and more like Pro Hopper Parts. From trailin arms to the damn blo proof seals . lol .
> 
> BLACK  PRO HOPPER MAGIC! :biggrin:
> *


those trailing arms look a lot nicer than pro hoppers.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

American made by us, AMERICANS. :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

I thought you were gonna say American made by *******. And before anybody starts talking shit or calling me Racist yes I am Mexican.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 14 2006, 04:44 PM~6761331
> *Damn Ronnie , yo parts are lookin more and more like Pro Hopper Parts. From trailin arms to the damn blo proof seals . lol .
> 
> BLACK  PRO  MAGIC! :biggrin:
> *


You might have to tell your boss to step it up....We carry 2 types of super seal, and we don't use a 70 durometer o-ring on the internal shaft....We use quad seals ,which are designed for a rotating shaft...Key word ''live seal'' :biggrin: 








COMPARED TO...OURS


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 15 2006, 12:52 AM~6763988
> *You might have to tell your boss to step it up....We carry 2 types of super seal, and we don't use a 70 durometer o-ring on the internal shaft....We use quad seals ,which are designed for a rotating shaft...Key word ''live seal'' :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



i was just about to mention that :biggrin:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 15 2006, 02:04 AM~6764010
> *i was just about to mention that  :biggrin:
> *


speakin of mentioning something you tell ron how you aint going to la for new years cause you got to spend time with your new lady? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 15 2006, 02:50 AM~6764120
> *speakin of mentioning something you tell ron how you aint going to la for new years cause you got to spend time with your new lady? :0  :biggrin:
> *



what you talkin bout?????????????

:twak:


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 15 2006, 02:52 AM~6763988
> *You might have to tell your boss to step it up....We carry 2 types of super seal, and we don't use a 70 durometer o-ring on the internal shaft....We use quad seals ,which are designed for a rotating shaft...Key word ''live seal'' :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...








Aww come on ronnie , cut it out with the cow shit . lol . 
What you basically did is copy or duplicate the pro hopper product and made a small change to it to gain respect for your product . 
Example - 
Blow proof seals- They work just fine for me. U put different seals on a product that was doin fine . 
Pump heads - U might as well leave the pro hopper logo on it . Pro hopper heads work fine - ( I will prove that on video with us takin the tank off on my single pump truck UNCUT VIDEO ) . It will be up very soon . It will shock you . 
Trailin arms - wow ron you put a 20 degree bend in them. 
I can go on and on . 

Be a inovator - not a duplicator . Plus not only do you have pro hopper mixed in your product , you have it in your employes. lol Hint ( hi jerry) . :cheesy:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 15 2006, 04:05 AM~6764133
> *what you talkin bout?????????????
> 
> :twak:
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 15 2006, 11:00 AM~6764961
> *Aww come on ronnie , cut it out with the cow shit . lol .
> What you basically did is copy or duplicate the pro hopper product and made a small change to it to gain respect for your product .
> Example -
> ...


come on homie, if everybody thought like that this sport would be still hopin tall boys. i mean come on everybody copies each other & for that matter REDS & lowrider hydralics & others was here before prohopper was :dunno: 
as far as making a small change & selling it, thats called progression & making shit lil better so it performs better :thumbsup: other wise we would be running cast blocks & fenner heads  

on the real what makes a company other than quality, is customer service & the people running the bussiness. ive had lowrider hydralics, reds, pro hopper, showtime, hi-low & now black magic & ill tell you they got the best service ive had YET!! 
not only that but rons ladie jessica blew me away about how much she knew about hydraulics, a lot more than some of the men at other companies ive ordered from :0 
we need to stop all the hating & just lowride.


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Dec 15 2006, 11:16 AM~6765945
> *come on homie, if everybody thought like that this sport would be still hopin tall boys. i mean come on everybody copies each other & for that matter REDS & lowrider hydralics & others was here before prohopper was :dunno:
> as far as making a small change & selling it, thats called progression & making shit lil better so it performs better :thumbsup: other wise we would be running cast blocks & fenner heads
> 
> ...


Well Said!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 15 2006, 10:00 AM~6764961
> *Aww come on ronnie , cut it out with the cow shit . lol .
> What you basically did is copy or duplicate the pro hopper product and made a small change to it to gain respect for your product .
> Example -
> ...


 Pro Hopper has done the same ...piston pump....But, thats business..What is funny, is your just their distributor and I am the owner, I'm not swingin from nobody's nuts...As for Jerry, He came to the real side of lowridin...Not fake ass McGiever. As for innovators we lead the industry now....WE brought piston to the public,slip units,wishbones,axle conversion, and yes...We might even upgrade what is all ready there....Thats innovation. Making the bar higher....True, our business is small,and family orientated.I also build cars and use our product in our cars first...Not just sell it and hope it works...Like the G-force....The G-force is nothing more then a glorified rockford....
Also the super seal came from china
Soo their you go Gilbey.... :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Why is it that everytime a company has a post going about its product there has to be a bunch off this bickering. Start a new post about why X company sucks and let those of us that are interested in viewing material related to the post we clicked on do just that. For the record I don't own any Black Magic product nor do I know any of the employees, just trying to get the scoop on some new products.


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 15 2006, 05:05 PM~6767370
> *Why is it that everytime a company has a post going about its product there has to be a bunch off this bickering. Start a new post about why X company sucks and let those of us that are interested in viewing material related to the post we clicked on do just that. For the record I don't own any Black Magic product nor do I know any of the employees, just trying to get the scoop on some new products.
> *


This is true, Ron was just giving us some of his holiday specials and someone had to post something negative about his products. stop hating


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 15 2006, 02:24 PM~6766504
> *Pro Hopper has done the same ...piston pump....But, thats business..What is funny, is your just their distributor and I am the owner, I'm not swingin from nobody's nuts...As for Jerry, He came to the real side of lowridin...Not fake ass McGiever. As for innovators we lead the industry now....WE brought piston to the public,slip units,wishbones,axle conversion, and yes...We might even upgrade what is all ready there....Thats innovation. Making the bar higher....True, our business is small,and family orientated.I also build cars and use our product in our cars first...Not just sell it and hope it works...Like the G-force....The G-force is nothing more then a glorified rockford....
> Also the super seal came from Damn Ron its ok dont get all mad. G-Force gears were designed by pro hopper for Pro Hopper now that's Innovation. G-force are not Rockfords, and have nothin to do with luxor or anything else. There was a car called the Flipper back in the days that (fakeass) Macgiver built and stood up way back in the day in around 1994. It had a piston pump :0 this was in 1994 (still got pics and the piston pump from 1994 just in case). But if you want the title of being the first we will give it to you. Nice touch on the blowproof seal oops in mean super seal! And as for China, Saco motors are stamped (China) yes, but they are wining shows last time we checked. (Las Vegas Super Show World Radical Dance Champs USA MOTORSPORTS 2006, R&L HYDRAULICS 2005!). SACO Motors another must for all your hoppers! We are sorry you feel that way Ron but we ain't mad at cha. And if you ever need anymore parts for your buisness we got your back! No hard feelings, after all as you say this is buisness. So lets keep doin buisness and not trash talk each other on a personal level. Much love goes out from TEAM PRO HOPPER to our boys at BLACK MAJIC! AND OUR DISTRIBUTOR IN LAS VEGAS SWITCH HITTERS WHAT UP RICK!
> 
> TEAM PRO HOPPER 2006! WISHIN EVERYONE A HAPPY HOLIDAY! *


----------



## All Out Customs (May 1, 2005)

That's the holiday spirit.......like Bob Marley said...."One Love!"  :thumbsup: Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all the homies on lay it low.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Dec 15 2006, 09:30 PM~6767869
> * CHECK MATE*


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

eric is no longer at prohopper?....uh oh..!!!


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

eric is no longer at prohopper?....uh oh..!!!


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 15 2006, 09:58 PM~6768398
> *What happened to FLIPPER...oops I mean flopper...That wasn't even a hopper.
> What have you done since 94'......I give Rob and Gilbert much respect, these guys are what is keeping Pro-Hopper alive, with out them you would be done ! You lost Jerry first and now Eric...Whats up with that??? How can you ''MacGiever'' have stooped so low to squeese Eric out....Thats Bobs own son.......
> 
> ...


U.S. parts, only way to go :thumbsup:


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

That is a good idea with the live seal in that pumphead seal. Even though the o-ring works, you cant blame someone for improving a product.


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by blackcherry 84_@Dec 16 2006, 01:58 AM~6768909
> *U.S. parts, only way to go :thumbsup:
> *


I agree 110%.

Although the china made motors have worked well, and everyone was crazy about the Marzocchi pump head.


It is good to see someone step up and make parts in America, but sometimes (maybe not in the case) foreign parts can be better, which is sad, because alot of US industry has gone overseas.


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

my set just came in ups today :biggrin:


----------



## blackcherry 84 (Sep 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TATTOO-76_@Dec 16 2006, 12:13 AM~6768985
> *I agree 110%.
> 
> Although the china made motors have worked well, and everyone was crazy about the Marzocchi pump head.
> ...


true, the china motors have worked very well and marzzocchi's have been great(even though they dont last as long as they used to) but I will take italian parts over china parts any day :thumbsup:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Dec 15 2006, 10:41 PM~6768789
> *eric is no longer at prohopper?....uh oh..!!!
> *


No wonder wy i didnt ever get the colored cable i sent the money for


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 16 2006, 01:36 AM~6769110
> *No wonder wy i didnt ever get the colored cable i sent the money for
> *


WHAT COLOR YOU NEED.... :biggrin:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Dec 16 2006, 01:36 AM~6769110
> *No wonder wy i didnt ever get the colored cable i sent the money for
> *



man if erics gone im done no where to get hydros from..shit...oh well
:uh:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Dec 16 2006, 02:18 AM~6769333
> *man if erics gone im done no where to get hydros from..shit...oh well
> :uh:
> *


WHY DONT YOU CALL HIM


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

hey ron need a price for a set uppers and lower!! with the cheapest shipping with usps to 21509 germany lmk 

whats the price for the upper?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 16 2006, 12:09 AM~6769291
> *WHAT COLOR YOU NEED.... :biggrin:
> *


I need the candy green color


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

all i've gotta say is that Ron is doing with his business what a lot of old business haven't done... that's one reason why I like Ron, that fucker reminds me of me... LOL :biggrin:


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

TTMFT! :biggrin:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ive heard some rumours ,but aint gunna start sayin shit on here im sure them in the know know what im talking about :biggrin: :biggrin: 

as for pro hopper hmmmm i was gunna order a kit a years ago but there customer service was shit just glad i saw the light ,or should that be the darkside hahaha 

keep doin what ya doin ron and dont let the haters bring you down


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

dam server :biggrin: :uh:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 16 2006, 05:22 PM~6771654
> *ive heard some rumours ,but aint gunna start sayin shit on here im sure them in the know know what im talking about  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> as for pro hopper hmmmm  i was gunna order a kit a years ago but there customer service was shit just glad i saw the light ,or should that be the darkside hahaha
> ...


I agree totally,customer service @ PH sucks ass,They always short change on parts,and denie it after.


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

THE SHIT TALKING IS DEEP EVERY WHERE :0 STILL GOT YOUR BACK RON :biggrin: LETS SEE WHAT OTHER TOPICS I CAN FIND SOMEONE HATIN ON


----------



## HND_Loco (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Dec 15 2006, 02:38 PM~6762696
> *BUT THE DIFFERENCE IS THAT BLACK MAGIC'S ARE MADE IN THE USA NOT CHINA     HA HA LOL. ISN'T IT PRO LUXOR HOPPER OR IS IT SIMPLY CHINA  :biggrin:
> *


WHATS UP S.B.L :biggrin:. THESE GUYS @ BMH HAVE BEEN REAL COOL WITH ME THATS ALL I KNOW.............

HND........................


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by HND_Loco_@Dec 17 2006, 05:15 PM~6776595
> *WHATS UP S.B.L  :biggrin:. THESE GUYS @ BMH HAVE BEEN REAL COOL WITH ME THATS ALL I KNOW.............
> 
> HND........................
> *


WHATS UP PETER HOWS EVERTHING DOWN IN AUSTRALIA? HOWS 4 PLAY DOING?
YEAH THE PEOPLE @ BMH ARE SURE DIFFERENT THEY ARE REAL COOL AND OUT GOING. :thumbsup: GIVE ME A CALL SOMETIME. TELL THE BOYS I SAID WHATS UP :wave:


----------



## HND_Loco (Sep 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Dec 18 2006, 01:06 PM~6777102
> *WHATS UP PETER HOWS EVERTHING DOWN IN AUSTRALIA? HOWS 4 PLAY DOING?
> YEAH THE PEOPLE @ BMH ARE SURE DIFFERENT THEY ARE REAL COOL AND OUT GOING.  :thumbsup:  GIVE ME A CALL SOMETIME. TELL THE BOYS  I SAID WHATS UP  :wave:
> *


ALL GOOD DOWN UNDER S.B.L, I WILL CALL YOU SOON FOR SOME BMH AND TO SAY WHATS UP. GOT SOME HOLIDAYS SOON SO I WILL BE MESSING WITH 4 PLAY A LITTLE MORE. SAY WHATS UP FROM EL PITA TO THE GUYS ON THE BLOCK. ALL THE BEST TO THE GUYS @ BMH FOR THE FESTIVE SEASON.......

  :biggrin:


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Dec 17 2006, 07:06 PM~6777102
> *WHATS UP PETER HOWS EVERTHING DOWN IN AUSTRALIA? HOWS 4 PLAY DOING?
> YEAH THE PEOPLE @ BMH ARE SURE DIFFERENT THEY ARE REAL COOL AND OUT GOING.  :thumbsup:  GIVE ME A CALL SOMETIME. TELL THE BOYS  I SAID WHATS UP  :wave:
> *



you've got that right :biggrin: 

whats up jerry


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by milkweed_@Dec 17 2006, 09:29 PM~6777981
> *you've got that right    :biggrin:
> 
> whats up jerry
> *


WHATS UP MILKWEED :wave: HAPPY HOLIDAYS :cheesy:


----------



## KING OF AZ!!! (Apr 1, 2006)

what up ron what do i get for free???????? j/k what up jerry see every body on the first!GO TEAM CRACKERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

Sup Ron,

Trying to put my order through will call you on the 20th, you think you could have it to me before I leave jan 1st?

4 Superduty Chrome Adel-2s
2 Chrome BM pumps
12 Accurate Solenoids
6 Carling switches
4 Big Handle Slowdowns
4 Heavy Duty checks

Got all that in stock?


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tarunhari_@Dec 18 2006, 06:09 AM~6778918
> *Sup Ron,
> 
> Trying to put my order through will call you on the 20th, you think you could have it to me before I leave jan 1st?
> ...


wow you're actually buyin all that shit now


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Dec 18 2006, 12:45 PM~6780488
> *wow you're actually buyin all that shit now
> *


haha bout time does that mean i can actualy get the car finished lol :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Whats up ron??? Cant we all just get alone. i know thats played out but true. Happy holidays from the midwest. :thumbsup: my names bennet and i aint in it.


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Dec 19 2006, 12:57 AM~6781646
> *haha bout time does that mean i can actualy get the car finished lol :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


  :biggrin: Can't wait to get back in the shop Stevie


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1usamotorsports.com_@Dec 15 2006, 09:00 AM~6764961
> *Aww come on ronnie , cut it out with the cow shit . lol .
> What you basically did is copy or duplicate the pro hopper product and made a small change to it to gain respect for your product .
> Example -
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 18 2006, 05:41 PM~6781801
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :thumbsup:
> *


all i know is i bought 2 g forces and they sucked ass ,and talked to pro hopper and they said they had a bad batch,bad batch wtf ? but there mach3 coil kicks ass! so whatever! anyways happy holidays to the both of u! ron i didnt forget about that order bro ! peace


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 7 2006, 02:53 AM~6712680
> *HERE ARE SOME OF OUR STELTH LINE OF BLACK ANODIZED PRODUCTS
> 
> BEARING VENTED MOTOR CAPS
> ...


i like these end caps ......


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Dec 17 2006, 07:06 PM~6777102
> *WHATS UP PETER HOWS EVERTHING DOWN IN AUSTRALIA? HOWS 4 PLAY DOING?
> YEAH THE PEOPLE @ BMH ARE SURE DIFFERENT THEY ARE REAL COOL AND OUT GOING.  :thumbsup:  GIVE ME A CALL SOMETIME. TELL THE BOYS  I SAID WHATS UP  :wave:
> *


King of the 805, whats up Big Dogg? props on joining the BMH crew.:thumbsup: I know you've been bored the past year with no one to hop,:banghead: me too!!! :biggrin: you ready to renew the rivalry in "07" after this long vacation im ready to get back on track, time for some new memories :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## TEAM PRO HOPPER (Dec 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 15 2006, 09:58 PM~6768398
> *What happened to FLIPPER...oops I mean flopper...That wasn't even a hopper.
> What have you done since 94'......I give Rob and Gilbert much respect, these guys are what is keeping Pro-Hopper alive, with out them you would be done ! You lost Jerry first and now Eric...Whats up with that??? How can you ''MacGiever'' have stooped so low to squeese Eric out....Thats Bobs own son.......
> 
> ...


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TEAM PRO HOPPER_@Dec 19 2006, 02:33 PM~6786503
> *Everything on sale is made in the U.S.A. You should know by know since you seem to know alot about us. And as for the hating, Hating on what? We are not hurting or going out of buisness like the rumors are being told. All we are doing is putting a sale for the end of the year. If this bothers you so much, our bad. But lets let our product do the talking.
> 
> Team Pro Hopper 2006!
> *


bigtime hydraulics portland support prohopper. let the product do the talking,
and those cars ron, mine will be ready. saco motors piston,real working piston
we wont mention the bad gears every one has been getting from bmh!!
mac has always hooked it up.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 5 2006, 01:59 AM~6696258
> *New item, Our ''Magic stick'' hopping switch handle, Complete with 6 prong and 12' of 4-wire cord. for $40.00
> 
> 
> ...


love that imitation old school plus motor :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 19 2006, 02:46 PM~6786548
> *love that imitation old school plus motor :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


SO HOWCOME THERE ISNT A BIGTIME HYDRAULIC LINE? SEEMS LIKE YOU BACK WHO YOU WANT AND DISS WHO YOU DONT LIKE.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

i think rons product is very good ,and prohopper is ok too ,but on the gear topic ive gotton bad gears from prohopper ,and have never tryed rons gears ,so i guess everyone is intitled to there own opinion, but one thing i do know is i seen the last truucha and you got served like 50 times and u still talk shit!!!!!!!


----------



## turbospirites (Sep 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 13 2006, 12:27 AM~6752450
> *Here are some of our new lowers for G-Bodies and Cadi's....Bent for more clearence to avoid bending adjusts...also adjuster is moved far up to protect from any damage
> 
> 
> ...


will that work on a 79 cadillac?
how mutch for the adjustable upper's + a bracket to weld them to the fram :biggrin: I broke my driveshaft oh and do you sell telescopic driveshaft's?


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

Yeah, let's see the telescopic driveshaft and uppers on sale, plus some good hopping cylinders for the front. I'll buy all three NOW. 

G-Body

I can never make it to LV when you guys are at the shop.:angry: So shipping charges are such a pain.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 19 2006, 07:04 PM~6787840
> *SO HOWCOME THERE ISNT A BIGTIME HYDRAULIC LINE? SEEMS LIKE YOU BACK WHO YOU WANT AND DISS WHO YOU DONT LIKE.
> *


we have bigtime products homie,but if you did this you would know some places have different shit i buy motors gears etc just like almost every one else.
everybody wants marzocchi gears to, you guys called me out so im ready
and dont worry homie iwas just in sac town all weekend youll get yours.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Dec 19 2006, 08:02 PM~6788129
> *i think rons product is very good ,and prohopper is ok too ,but on the gear topic ive gotton bad gears from prohopper ,and have never tryed rons gears ,so i guess everyone is intitled to there own opinion, but one thing i do know is i seen the last truucha and you got served like 50 times and u still talk shit!!!!!!!
> *


well i only hopped 3 times so either your dumb or just talking so pull up next time homie, you seemed worried about us too much,just pull up when you see me.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 19 2006, 09:28 PM~6788567
> *we have bigtime products homie,but if you did this you would know some places have different shit i buy motors gears etc just like almost every one else.
> everybody wants marzocchi gears to, you guys called me out so im ready
> and dont worry homie iwas just in sac town all weekend youll get yours.
> *


IF YOUR READY AND WERE IN SAC LAST WEEKEND WHY DIDNT YA BRING THE CAR??? IM SURE YOU HEARD WE EVEN HAD A HOP HERE LAST WEEKEND :uh: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :cheesy: :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Hoss805 (Mar 11, 2005)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :machinegun:


----------



## realvegasrider (Sep 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hoss805_@Dec 19 2006, 09:05 PM~6788881
> *Ron Went and Bought some Prohopper Arms and copied Prohopper idea
> pro hopper was the first in alot of todays hydraulics
> *




*BLACK MAGIC 110% DONT HATE AND COME ON TO THE DARK SIDE!!!!!!!!!!!!!* 
:thumbsup:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 19 2006, 09:57 PM~6788796
> *IF YOUR READY AND WERE IN SAC LAST WEEKEND WHY DIDNT YA BRING THE CAR??? IM SURE YOU HEARD WE EVEN HAD A HOP HERE LAST WEEKEND :uh:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *


just visiting homie your getting your ass served guaranteed real good too
if you never seen the green impala back bumpers 20+times with out missing once so we will see homie. im gonna be the king next year homie not you.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 19 2006, 10:17 PM~6788997
> *just visiting homie your getting your ass served guaranteed real good too
> if you never seen the green impala back bumpers 20+times with out missing once so we will see homie. im gonna be the king next year homie not you.
> *


HAHA WE GOT MINE ON VIDEO AFTER THE SUPERSHOW HITTIN THE BUMPER 24 TIMES STRAIGHT WITHOUT MISSIN A LICK, YOU COULD HAVE SEEN IT IN PERSON IF YOU WOULD HAVE SHOWED UP


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 19 2006, 10:20 PM~6789026
> *HAHA WE GOT MINE ON VIDEO AFTER THE SUPERSHOW HITTIN THE BUMPER 24 TIMES STRAIGHT WITHOUT MISSIN A LICK, YOU COULD HAVE SEEN IT IN PERSON IF YOU WOULD HAVE SHOWED UP
> *


20+ i quit counting its ok blow your own horn homie we will see.
are you ready to come up bring it .no more from me youll get served soon enough.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 19 2006, 10:25 PM~6789073
> *20+ i quit counting its ok blow your own horn homie we will see.
> are you ready to come up bring it .no more from me youll get served soon enough.
> *


MUST HAVE STOPED COUNTING WHEN YA RAN OUTTA FINGERS AND TOES :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 19 2006, 10:29 PM~6789117
> *MUST HAVE STOPED COUNTING WHEN YA RAN OUTTA FINGERS AND TOES :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i see your a comedian dont trip homie you will see in person too
get you fingers and toes ready then. if the green one dont do it the magenta one will. see ya soon


----------



## OLDSCHOOL (Jun 4, 2002)

THANKS RON. THE NEXT ONE IS ON DECK. WE'LL RUN THE COUNTRY THIS YEAR.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 19 2006, 03:42 PM~6786531
> *bigtime hydraulics portland support prohopper. let the product do the talking,
> and those cars ron, mine will be ready. saco motors piston,real working piston
> we wont mention the bad gears every one has been getting from bmh!!
> ...


Hope it will be. Cuase your sorry ass needs somemore clownin...You have ''Shane''with B.M.H and the Jenda's served you all year . You green wit envy yet "BigMac" :0 

And yes we will run the country this year !!!! Street riders, you know how we do it


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 20 2006, 12:27 AM~6789792
> *Hope it will be. Cuase your sorry ass needs somemore clownin...You have CRACKERS IN THE BUILDING! :roflmao:*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TROUBLESOME_@Dec 20 2006, 01:32 AM~6789814
> *TEAM CRACKERS IN THE BUILDING! :roflmao:
> *


GO WHITTY. :0


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 19 2006, 10:17 PM~6788997
> *just visiting homie your getting your ass served guaranteed real good too
> if you never seen the green impala back bumpers 20+times with out missing once so we will see homie. im gonna be the king next year homie not you.
> *


wtf hahahahaha king of what? man ur a fukin joke homie! face it youll get served agian ..........agian........agian............agian......and agian it must suck having the rep that you get served everytime you pull up.damn


----------



## 1usamotorsports.com (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 20 2006, 01:27 AM~6789792
> *Hope it will be. Cuase your sorry ass needs somemore clownin...You have ''Shane''with B.M.H and the Jenda's served you all year . You green wit envy yet "BigMac" :0
> 
> And yes we will run the country this year !!!!  Street riders, you know how we do it
> *






Tell the truth ronnie! lol 
********************************************************************************Pro hopper served you a big can of ass whoopin @ the 06 super show with PISTON PUMPS FROM PRO HOPPER . SHOCKIN VIDS COMIN SOON !*************************************************************************** 
And theres more comin for the 07 . Move your switches NOT your mouth !.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 20 2006, 12:27 AM~6789792
> *Hope it will be. Cuase your sorry ass needs somemore clownin...You have ''Shane''with B.M.H and the Jenda's served you all year . You green wit envy yet "BigMac" :0
> 
> And yes we will run the country this year !!!!  Street riders, you know how we do it
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: your a joke fam itried your piston gears and motors with no luck your fucking chevys arent even hitting high enough i dont think it would work with me in the back seat but with you in the trunk and you teenage crew around here is a joke to and JENDAS SHANE OR BLACKMAGIC NEVER HAVE SERVED US GET YOUR SHIT STRAIGHT.WE WILL SEE ABOUT BIG MAC PIMP. 
YOUR SO BIG IN THE GAME COME GET SOME.THE BLUE TRE ISNT CLOSE HIMBONES ISNT CLOSE SO WTF. YOU TALK GOOD BUT YOUR SHIT IS CRAP.
PS IF YOU TOLD THEM THEY GOT TOOMUCH WIEGHT THERE SHIT MIGHT WORK. SO WHEN I BUST YOUR ASS I WANT SOME PUSH UP ON VIDEO OF YOU THE LOSER AND YOU PEOPLE HERE REALLY DONT HAVE A CHANCE I GONNA SERVE THEM EVERY TIME I SEE THEM NOW TO CLOWN BMH THEYVE NEVER BEAT ME SO KEEP ON THERE BALLS. STICK TO CAR DANCE PATNA,YOU WIN THEM.


----------



## BIGKILLA503 (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Dec 20 2006, 07:41 AM~6790414
> *wtf hahahahaha king of what? man ur a fukin joke homie! face it youll get served agian ..........agian........agian............agian......and agian it must suck having the rep that you get served everytime you pull up.damn
> *


LIKE I SAID PULL SOMETHING UP SUCKA A GOT A FEW IMPALAS 
AGAIN 3 HOPS ARE YOU A FUCKING RETARD?????
LEARN TO COUNT BIG MOUTH MUTHAFUCKA LETS SEE YOU SHIT
OR SINCE YOU SO BIG IN THE GAME COME ON UP TO P TOWN AND GET BROKE OFF
OR SHUT THE FUCK UP.


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 20 2006, 09:53 AM~6791029
> *LIKE I SAID PULL SOMETHING UP SUCKA A GOT A FEW IMPALAS
> AGAIN 3 HOPS ARE YOU A FUCKING RETARD?????
> LEARN TO COUNT BIG MOUTH MUTHAFUCKA LETS SEE YOU SHIT
> ...


like i said it must suck to be u, stop trying so hard to be somebody,reps are what sucess is built on on and your mouth is bigger then ur bite,u wont last long in this game, ur allready making enemys,so fuck off and have a nice day!!!!!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGKILLA503_@Dec 20 2006, 09:53 AM~6791029
> *LIKE I SAID PULL SOMETHING UP SUCKA A GOT A FEW IMPALAS
> AGAIN 3 HOPS ARE YOU A FUCKING RETARD?????
> LEARN TO COUNT BIG MOUTH MUTHAFUCKA LETS SEE YOU SHIT
> ...


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Dec 20 2006, 10:58 AM~6791456
> *
> 
> 
> ...


somthing in the works, and out the garage !


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

Here's Number 1

Truucha Volume 23 Clip


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Dec 20 2006, 01:02 PM~6792458
> *Here's Number  1
> 
> Truucha Volume 23 Clip
> *


TODD :thumbsup: SERVING THEM UP


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tarunhari_@Dec 18 2006, 05:35 PM~6781774
> *  :biggrin: Can't wait to get back in the shop Stevie
> *



to sit on a fuckin chair and watch stevie build everything for you for free


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

HERES ANOTHER LOSS http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wefj8szb1kc...related&search=


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*hahahaha,.... wow. sorry I been busy "working" instead of watching this thread,.. but god damn,... National Machine hydraulics,.. errrrr I mean Pro hopper guys sure are on the defensive,.. always got some shit to say...lol..

I think Todd and the Street Life crew put it all in limelight..lol... case closed! now,..
now back to what this topic is ACTUALLY ABOUT!*


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 20 2006, 04:36 PM~6793817
> *HERES ANOTHER LOSS http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wefj8szb1kc...related&search=
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

Ron & Jessica i got my tranny out! soon as the slip arrives i'll be back on the road.. I'll post pics of the shaft w/slip installed, and my rear lock-up once it's all done.... Hey my upper trailing arms are extended 1" over stock... with your slip, where should i set my lowers? Also 1" ?

tranny removal on the mark VI... who needs a stinkin lift! The driveshaft is jus chillin waitin for the slip yoke from BMH and we'll install the new tranny in a few days


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by impalabuilder.com_@Dec 20 2006, 02:02 PM~6792458
> *Here's Number  1
> 
> Truucha Volume 23 Clip
> *


dam is that wot big time hydraulics has been ranting on about shit looks like they got served big time :biggrin:


----------



## Juiced82MarkVI (Sep 10, 2005)

THANKS BMH! SLIP ARRIVED TODAY... quick shipping... hopefully broward powertrain can put it on tomorrow so i can put my tranny in tomorrow night and ride this weekend!


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Dec 19 2006, 08:02 PM~6788129
> *i think rons product is very good ,and prohopper is ok too ,but on the gear topic ive gotton bad gears from prohopper ,and have never tryed rons gears ,so i guess everyone is intitled to there own opinion, but one thing i do know is i seen the last truucha and you got served like 50 times and u still talk shit!!!!!!!
> *



The gears I got from Ron worked great. I will continue to buy from him and support that product, because he stands by it and Jessica and Ron are great people. If you need advice they will always talk to you. Neither of them knew me from anyone, but they took time and took me under their wing and I'm halfway across the country... Too bad I aint in Vegas.

Keep doing your thing Ron, your customers will do all the talking for you :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Dec 21 2006, 05:10 PM~6799972
> *The gears I got from Ron worked great. I will continue to buy from him and support that product, because he stands by it and Jessica and Ron are great people. If you need advice they will always talk to you. Neither of them knew me from anyone, but they took time and took me under their wing and I'm halfway across the country... Too bad I aint in Vegas.
> 
> Keep doing your thing Ron, your customers will do all the talking for you  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2003TownCar_@Dec 21 2006, 06:59 PM~6799930
> *THANKS BMH!   SLIP ARRIVED TODAY... quick shipping... hopefully broward powertrain can put it on tomorrow so i can put my tranny in tomorrow night and ride this weekend!
> *



them slips are a life safer homie,, just keep them greased :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

how much are the water facet slow downs but not black, maybe chrome???? or blue???


----------



## 87 grand national (Mar 10, 2006)

all that shit talking and all these looses are making guys look bad hno:


----------



## TROUBLESOME (Aug 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by daoriginator64_@Dec 21 2006, 10:13 PM~6801577
> *how much are the water facet slow downs  but not black, maybe chrome???? or blue???
> *


WE HAVE CHROME IN STOCK JUST CALL BUT BLUE YOU WOULD PROBABLY HAVE TO GET DONE YOURSELF. IF A BLUE LIKE THE ANADIZED WHEELS IS WHAT YOUR LOOKING FOR ALL YOU HAVE TO DO IS GET THE CHROME ONES POWDERCOATED. IF YOU HAVE ANY ?'S ABOUT ANYTHING ELSE CALL THE SHOP AND WE WILL TRY TO GET YOU TAKEN CARE OF. :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wayne64ss_@Dec 21 2006, 06:10 PM~6799972
> *The gears I got from Ron worked great. I will continue to buy from him and support that product, because he stands by it and Jessica and Ron are great people. If you need advice they will always talk to you. Neither of them knew me from anyone, but they took time and took me under their wing and I'm halfway across the country... Too bad I aint in Vegas.
> 
> Keep doing your thing Ron, your customers will do all the talking for you  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 THANX BIG HOMIE.. I TRY TO HELP THE REAL RIDERS OUT.....

STICKIN' ALL SHIT TO THE BUMPER.!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## teamrod (Jul 7, 2006)

i have been building a hopper in the uk-where advice/parts are very hard to come by-BM have pasted many secrets/help as well as doing very good deals to steve/amy(uk's highest hopper) and the rest of the tru-rydaz uk car club. plus they make the best products by far! 

a big merry christmas from the uk side! :biggrin:


----------



## CHINA MAN 818 (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 21 2006, 11:59 PM~6802366
> *THANX BIG HOMIE.. I TRY TO HELP THE REAL RIDERS OUT.....
> 
> STICKIN' ALL SHIT TO THE BUMPER.!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

Dunno when you guys reopen again? Ive been trying to call but I think its too late in the evening, tried rons cellphone too but no answer. Need to get my stuff ordered and delivered before Jan 1st but I think I've left it too late??? Apparently you guys have everything I need in stock though besides the dumps.


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tarunhari_@Dec 22 2006, 05:49 PM~6806473
> *Dunno when you guys reopen again? Ive been trying to call but I think its too late in the evening, tried rons cellphone too but no answer. Need to get my stuff ordered and delivered before Jan 1st but I think I've left it too late??? Apparently you guys have everything I need in stock though besides the dumps.
> *


try 702 222 2112 in the afternoon till 7p,


----------



## low4life86 (Jul 6, 2005)

hydros are hydros, but i gotta give props to black magic they are doing some tight things i like that dump and that slowdown is nice and the trailing arms are dope too, its dumb how people gotta make such a big deal out of hydraulic companies... i had black magic on my 81 cutty and it was nice so for that i got nothing but respect for bm....


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 23 2006, 03:24 AM~6806883
> *try 702 222 2112 in the afternoon till 7p,
> *


Thank you


----------



## NEVER FADED (Jun 20, 2004)

ttt jump on these specails why they last :biggrin:


----------



## lolow (Jan 25, 2003)

wasup homies :wave: :biggrin:

STOPPING BY TO SAY HI AND MERRY CHRISTMAS AND A HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## Bermuda Triangle (Dec 24, 2005)

:wave:


----------



## regal ryda (Nov 21, 2005)

how much for just a rear setup w/12 in strokes


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

Jess & Ron I need my pompes, I'm running outta time, I leave Jan 1st!!! Can't get ahold of you guys to order them cause of the holidays though I guess, but if you read this PM me please.


----------



## 214RIDERZ (Sep 30, 2002)

WHAT R THEY GETTING ON THOSE TRIALING ARMS THERE


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

Pm sent for price quote
thanks


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

how much do you sell your polished square dumps for? lookin for a couple for my rear dumps


----------



## 253hopper (Oct 27, 2006)

do you guy's got any 1 inch steel side pressure port blocks and how much do they run :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 253hopper_@Dec 27 2006, 09:37 AM~6835029
> *do you guy's got any 1 inch steel side pressure port blocks and how much do they run  :biggrin:
> *


I only have 1'' aluminium side ports.They are our ''SIDEWINDER'' series. All of our steel blocks are 3/4'' center port....But I can always make some... :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Do you do a left and right side port? So 2 pumps can be mounted sideways motor to motor and still have the pressure port face the same direction.


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

i think they are dual side returns... block the one you don't want :thumbsup:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

how much for fat sidewinder steel block?


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

Got the parts today, thanks guys!!! Ron you hooked it up, thankyou


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

send me a shirt and too stickers too :cheesy:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tarunhari_@Dec 29 2006, 01:28 PM~6854433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GLAD IT ALL MADE IT.... LOOKS LIKE YOU'LL BE SWINGIN' REAL SOON :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

hey ron how much bigdaddy slowdowns you have left without a logo


----------



## Biggy (Sep 30, 2003)

Damn good looking specials, might have to go pick some shit up. TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

ron - you guys got the driveshafts with the slipjoint with the spring on the outside in stock? I'm gonna need one for my regal, and I liked that design.


----------



## travieso1967 (Jul 24, 2005)

hey ron... I am looking for a slip yoke or else a complete drive shaft w/slip yoke for my regal....... it has a stock rear end with a 1969 327 w/ TH350 tranny

thanks for your time and hope you and yours had a good xmas and have a killer new year


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 28 2006, 11:29 PM~6851023
> *I only have 1'' aluminium side ports.They are our ''SIDEWINDER'' series. All of our steel blocks are 3/4'' center port....But I can always make some...  :biggrin:
> *


whats the price on the aluminium sidewinders


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey Ron I don't think I got any tank plugs with my shipment!! 

Also are they #9s in the pumps?


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 13 2006, 01:57 AM~6752247
> *Can't disclose that until Jan 15th.....And until demands can be meet, they will only come in piston pump and voodoo kits....Sorry.....Gears sizes are comparable to 9's and 11's...
> I'll post pics soon of some of the insides so you can see some differnces...\
> *


hey forgot to ask when i was talking to you if i got some of the new gears with my order since i got a vodoo kit, then 2 more pumps :biggrin:

ill be hitting you up next week, for my springs, magic stick & can you price me the slow down with the black stealth & chrome :biggrin: 

thanx...lucke


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

ttt


----------



## T_MINUS (Jul 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tarunhari_@Dec 29 2006, 12:28 PM~6854433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


i see a colourbar!


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TIMMAY_@Dec 31 2006, 02:44 AM~6865256
> *i see a colourbar!
> *


Ted Wells hooked it up


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tarunhari_@Dec 29 2006, 12:28 PM~6854433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dam fool u finaly ordered some shit then just think if u got it 3 months ago ya ride would have been ready to go when ya got back :uh:


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tarunhari_@Dec 29 2006, 02:28 PM~6854433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


dammn looks like hes been eating nothing but potatoes :biggrin: god dammn man you got enough potatoes :dunno: try ramen noodles :biggrin: 









J/P WIT YOU HOMIE


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

black magic selling color bars now?


----------



## soloco (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Dec 31 2006, 08:33 PM~6872939
> *black magic selling color bars now?
> *


POTATOS,ONIONS AND SHIT TO?


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Dec 31 2006, 06:52 PM~6869717
> *dammn looks like hes been eating nothing but potatoes :biggrin:  god dammn man you got enough potatoes  :dunno: try ramen noodles :biggrin:
> J/P WIT YOU HOMIE
> *


I eat ramen noodles raw, that shits better than a bag of chips :biggrin:


----------



## 93 shoWmaster (May 9, 2006)

i need a pair of 14"s... shipped to 95204 let me know


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 93 shoWmaster_@Jan 1 2007, 03:14 AM~6874213
> *i need a pair of 14"s...  shipped to 95204 let me know
> *


P.M sent.....


----------



## 65impaladrop (Jul 8, 2006)

Ron I missed the posting earlier for you X-mas specials, are they still going on, if not what other specials/deals do you have for a complete set-up. I mean complete, for stock to hop in one package. Thanx


----------



## JEN IN PHX (Oct 20, 2004)

What's up Ron & Jess & the crew! 2007 YEAR OF THE CRACKERS!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 








Had a blast with you guys in L.A!


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

lol team cracker coming to a city near you


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

so what is the price and availiablity on those water faucet slow downs posted earlyer?


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Price was posted at $80 for the plain finish, check back in the first few pages.


----------



## lo4lyf (Jul 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 9 2007, 05:26 PM~6945443
> *Price was posted at $80 for the plain finish, check back in the first few pages.
> *


missed that, sorry guys.


----------



## lowlow24 (May 11, 2004)

Ron do you check your pm's???? Hit me up homie I want to spend more money!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## KingsWood (Oct 22, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

hopin to grab a few items next month


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Same here. Need me a set of telescopics for sure.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowlow24_@Jan 10 2007, 07:16 AM~6950698
> *Ron do you check your pm's???? Hit me up homie I want to spend more money!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

BEST WAY TO GET A HOLD OF EM IS CALL 866 624 4233, OR 702 222 2112, JUST TALKED TO EM YESTERDAY & ORDERED MORE STUFF. IF THEY DONT ANSWER LEAVE A MESSAGE & THEYLL CALL BACK :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Jan 11 2007, 12:03 PM~6960589
> *BEST WAY TO GET A HOLD OF EM IS CALL 866 624 4233, OR 702 222 2112, JUST TALKED TO EM YESTERDAY & ORDERED MORE STUFF. IF THEY DONT ANSWER LEAVE A MESSAGE & THEYLL CALL BACK :biggrin:
> *


Talked to them today..very nice people. Earned my business.


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

good people for sure :thumbsup: 

arkansas doing big thangs :biggrin:


----------



## Stickz (Aug 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tarunhari_@Dec 29 2006, 01:28 PM~6854433
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thats alot of money right there


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

Whats up big ron hit me up on my cell. aint heard from ya in a min


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 12 2007, 11:32 PM~6975320
> *Whats up big ron hit me up on my cell. aint heard from ya in a min
> *


Sorry Big ROB , just been plasterd around here.....I did get your call ! and totally spaced, i'll get at cha tomorrow


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

yeah you know you are fuckin up ron....... team crackers gotta stick together


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Jan 12 2007, 09:54 PM~6974395
> *good people for sure :thumbsup:
> 
> arkansas doing big thangs :biggrin:
> *


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

R these specials still goin on?


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by fesboogie_@Jan 13 2007, 01:14 PM~6978424
> *R these specials still goin on?
> *


LAST I HEARD WAS TILL JAN. 15


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

how much for a slip unit for my cutty?


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

id rather buy from andy for them adexes you got punked


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

some make money some take money


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

ok then :uh:


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Jan 14 2007, 08:28 AM~6982410
> *id rather buy from andy for them adexes you got punked
> *


WTF are you talking about? And just FYI... those weren't from Black Magic. Get your facts straight first buddy.


----------



## 77towncar (Sep 5, 2006)

can i get a price on 2 blocks with side return single output pressure number 6 or 8 and 1 chrome whamy tank


----------



## RIDERCHRONICLES (Apr 9, 2002)

NIICE !!


----------



## singlepump_mc (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 13 2006, 12:27 AM~6752450
> *Here are some of our new lowers for G-Bodies and Cadi's....Bent for more clearence to avoid bending adjusts...also adjuster is moved far up to protect from any damage
> 
> 
> ...


 uffin: i know da holidays r over but i need a pair. how much?


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 13 2006, 12:27 AM~6752450
> *Here are some of our new lowers for G-Bodies and Cadi's....Bent for more clearence to avoid bending adjusts...also adjuster is moved far up to protect from any damage
> 
> 
> ...


Ive seen these personaly at Rons shop and are worth every cent, good material, welds and bushings


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by singlepump_mc_@Jan 18 2007, 08:55 PM~7025787
> *uffin: i know da holidays r over but i need a pair.  how much?
> *


I'll still do them at 180.00 for the pair. :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

2 pump kit (with piston) steel 3/4 block front 1/2 for the rear. 3/4 fittings for the front with 'y' block, square dump, comp cylinders,deep cups, 3.5 or 4.5 coils
Rear with 2 italian dumps all hardware, 5 switches, 12 or 14 rear cylinder. coil-over and magic balls. for 1399.00


IS THIS STILL AVAILABLE, I WAS GONNA GO FOR THE L.A SERIES PUMPS FROM PH BUT DAMN THIS LOOKS GOOD.........


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TRUE HOPPER_@Jan 20 2007, 11:51 PM~7042806
> *You should go with Pro Hopper instead. My friend buys from Ron and he has had nothin but problems with his shit.  I would go some where else even Reds fuck it. You pay for what you get and like I said my bro nothin but problems with black majic. You should try REDS OR  PRO HOPPER see what's up if you call REDS talk to the owner cool dude hooks it up. Or Pro Hopper they have good prices too. Im not hating on Ron he is cool people but there products too much hype not enough truth. Just my two cents.
> *




hmmm... hno:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUE HOPPER_@Jan 21 2007, 01:51 AM~7042806
> *You should go with Pro Hopper instead. My friend buys from Ron and he has had nothin but problems with his shit.  I would go some where else even Reds fuck it. You pay for what you get and like I said my bro nothin but problems with black majic. You should try REDS OR  PRO HOPPER see what's up if you call REDS talk to the owner cool dude hooks it up. Or Pro Hopper they have good prices too. Im not hating on Ron he is cool people but there products too much hype not enough truth. Just my two cents.
> *


 :0 wtf, seriously?.........


----------



## dken (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUE HOPPER_@Jan 20 2007, 11:51 PM~7042806
> *You should go with Pro Hopper instead. My friend buys from Ron and he has had nothin but problems with his shit.  I would go some where else even Reds fuck it. You pay for what you get and like I said my bro nothin but problems with black majic. You should try REDS OR  PRO HOPPER see what's up if you call REDS talk to the owner cool dude hooks it up. Or Pro Hopper they have good prices too. Im not hating on Ron he is cool people but there products too much hype not enough truth. Just my two cents.
> *



how r u gonna come on to his topic and start talking mad 3rd party bullshit u have no idea about? you a little pussy fuckin hater newbie that probly dont even have juice or a fucking ride! some 1 boot this asshole off the site...


----------



## impalabuilder.com (Jan 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TRUE HOPPER+Jan 21 2007, 12:51 AM~7042806-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



so which is the truth...? :uh: 

if price is your concern then maybe this isn't the sport for a 'True Hopper' :0 

I mean it's cool if you like one product versus another... but to use your 'friend', 1 person, to base your entire opinion on is rediculous...do some research.... better yet, quit cheerleading and post your 'True Hopper' and what you're running... not your 'friend'


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUE HOPPER_@Jan 20 2007, 11:51 PM~7042806
> *You should go with Pro Hopper instead. My friend buys from Ron and he has had nothin but problems with his shit.  I would go some where else even Reds fuck it. You pay for what you get and like I said my bro nothin but problems with black majic. You should try REDS OR  PRO HOPPER see what's up if you call REDS talk to the owner cool dude hooks it up. Or Pro Hopper they have good prices too. Im not hating on Ron he is cool people but there products too much hype not enough truth. Just my two cents.
> *


What you mean by that homie? We a last resort? :angry:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

:uh: i see a hater haha


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I think any company that sells good products with good customer service doesn't need to go on any other manufacturers post and talk shit. This shit is getting out of hand. "True" Hopper with all of 10 posts is on here running his mouth, I'm sure he has nothing to do with selling ProHopper products either right. That is why ProHopper is not getting anymore of my money even if they do sell for a few bucks less.


----------



## 4_PLAY! (Oct 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Jan 21 2007, 12:47 PM~7045925
> *:uh: i see a hater haha
> *


ME TOO AND IF YOU PAY ATTENTION THEY USE THE SAME WRITING AS TEAM P/H EVEN MISSPELL MAGIC THEY SPELL IT (MAJIC) THE ONLY THING THEY TALK ABOUT IS THERE SACO MOTORS WHICH USE TO BE GOOD AND THERE G FORCE GEARS THAT STILL SUCK BEEN THERE DONE WITH THAT :angry: LOOKS TO ME LIKE SOMEBODY DRANK TO MUCH LAST NIGHT AND GREW BEER BALLS UNDER A NEW SCREEN NAME (ARMIN) :buttkick: 

JERRY LAMM


----------



## fantasma loco (Mar 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TRUE HOPPER_@Jan 21 2007, 12:51 AM~7042806
> *You should go with Pro Hopper instead. My friend buys from Ron and he has had nothin but problems with his shit.  I would go some where else even Reds fuck it. You pay for what you get and like I said my bro nothin but problems with black majic. You should try REDS OR  PRO HOPPER see what's up if you call REDS talk to the owner cool dude hooks it up. Or Pro Hopper they have good prices too. Im not hating on Ron he is cool people but there products too much hype not enough truth. Just my two cents.
> *


 :uh: what a fuckin idiot


----------



## BORN2RHYDE818 (Jan 15, 2006)

QUOTE(stevie d @ Jan 21 2007, 12:47 PM) 
i see a hater haha



ME TOO AND IF YOU PAY ATTENTION THEY USE THE SAME WRITING AS TEAM P/H EVEN MISSPELL MAGIC THEY SPELL IT (MAJIC) THE ONLY THING THEY TALK ABOUT IS THERE SACO MOTORS WHICH USE TO BE GOOD AND THERE G FORCE GEARS THAT STILL SUCK BEEN THERE DONE WITH THAT  LOOKS TO ME LIKE SOMEBODY DRANK TO MUCH LAST NIGHT AND GREW BEER BALLS UNDER A NEW SCREEN NAME (ARMIN) 

JERRY LAMM

:0 :0 :0


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TRUE HOPPER_@Jan 21 2007, 12:51 AM~7042806
> *You should go with Pro Hopper instead. My friend buys from Ron and he has had nothin but problems with his shit.  I would go some where else even Reds fuck it. You pay for what you get and like I said my bro nothin but problems with black majic. You should try REDS OR  PRO HOPPER see what's up if you call REDS talk to the owner cool dude hooks it up. Or Pro Hopper they have good prices too. Im not hating on Ron he is cool people but there products too much hype not enough truth. Just my two cents.
> *


GET A FUCKING LIFE :0 :uh:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 21 2007, 09:48 AM~7044518
> *What you mean by that homie? We a last resort? :angry:
> *


Its so easy, even Reds could do it. :biggrin:


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jan 21 2007, 08:20 PM~7048810
> *ME TOO AND IF YOU PAY ATTENTION THEY USE THE SAME WRITING AS TEAM P/H EVEN MISSPELL MAGIC THEY SPELL IT (MAJIC) THE ONLY THING THEY TALK ABOUT IS THERE SACO MOTORS WHICH USE TO BE GOOD AND THERE G FORCE GEARS THAT STILL SUCK BEEN THERE DONE WITH THAT  :angry: LOOKS TO ME LIKE SOMEBODY DRANK TO MUCH LAST NIGHT AND GREW BEER BALLS  UNDER A NEW SCREEN NAME  (ARMIN)  :buttkick:
> 
> JERRY LAMM*


Everybodys on Layitlow these days.


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUE HOPPER_@Jan 20 2007, 11:51 PM~7042806
> *You should go with Pro Hopper instead.
> Im not hating on Ron he is cool people but there products too much hype not enough truth. Just my two cents.
> *


i am glad your not hating on Ron or HIS products post what you have car-set-up thats if you have a car or set-up you probably dont even know shit about hydros either 



BLACK MAGIC :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TRUE HOPPER_@Jan 20 2007, 11:51 PM~7042806
> *You should go with Pro Hopper instead. My friend buys from Ron and he has had nothin but problems with his shit.  I would go some where else even Reds fuck it. You pay for what you get and like I said my bro nothin but problems with black majic. You should try REDS OR  PRO HOPPER see what's up if you call REDS talk to the owner cool dude hooks it up. Or Pro Hopper they have good prices too. Im not hating on Ron he is cool people but there products too much hype not enough truth. Just my two cents.
> *


Thats fucked up, I have always had prohopper, for over 10 years, but my next setup will be black magic.


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 21 2007, 09:51 PM~7050122
> *Thats fucked up, I have always had prohopper, for over 10 years, but my next setup will be black magic.
> *


If they answer the phone, I'll probably go with them too.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 21 2007, 10:45 PM~7050047
> *Its so easy, even Reds could do it. :biggrin:
> *


funny..


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 4_PLAY!_@Jan 21 2007, 08:20 PM~7048810
> *ME TOO AND IF YOU PAY ATTENTION THEY USE THE SAME WRITING AS TEAM P/H EVEN MISSPELL MAGIC THEY SPELL IT (MAJIC) THE ONLY THING THEY TALK ABOUT IS THERE SACO MOTORS WHICH USE TO BE GOOD AND THERE G FORCE GEARS THAT STILL SUCK BEEN THERE DONE WITH THAT  :angry: LOOKS TO ME LIKE SOMEBODY DRANK TO MUCH LAST NIGHT AND GREW BEER BALLS  UNDER A NEW SCREEN NAME  (ARMIN)  :buttkick:
> 
> JERRY LAMM
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## bundy805 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by DuezPaid_@Jan 21 2007, 10:15 PM~7050459
> *If they answer the phone, I'll probably go with them too.
> *


call Jerry (805)797-6577


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i find that strange i call from england and 99% of the time they pick up straight away ,maybe yall ringing the wrong number haha 

BLACK MAGIC 07


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

SUP steve


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

sup homie


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

just chill you?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

same as just trying to keep warm waiting for the snow :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

same here fuckin winter :angry:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

ron check your pm


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Jan 22 2007, 07:14 PM~7057317
> *ron check your pm
> *


done :cheesy:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Just Sent you a Pm Ron!


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i didnt send you a pm :wave:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Jan 21 2007, 01:27 AM~7042666
> *2 pump kit (with piston) steel 3/4 block front 1/2 for the rear. 3/4 fittings for the front with 'y' block, square dump, comp cylinders,deep cups, 3.5 or 4.5 coils
> Rear with 2 italian dumps all hardware, 5 switches, 12 or 14 rear cylinder. coil-over and magic balls. for 1399.00
> IS THIS STILL AVAILABLE, I WAS GONNA GO FOR THE L.A SERIES PUMPS FROM PH BUT DAMN THIS LOOKS GOOD.........
> *


:dunno:


----------



## NINJA (Jun 23, 2003)

how much for a set of chrome upper and lower adjustable trailing arms?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

TTT for BM


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 21 2007, 11:48 AM~7044518
> *What you mean by that homie? We a last resort? :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## timdog57 (Apr 2, 2002)

Ron sent you 2 PM's hook a brother up. :biggrin:


----------



## daoriginator64 (Oct 29, 2002)

ron how much for those bigger blocks???


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by timdog57_@Feb 1 2007, 05:03 PM~7150511
> *Ron sent you 2 PM's  hook a brother up.  :biggrin:
> *



x2 ron need the parts :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

As I'ma be back stateside soon, I'm gonna be calling yall this week sometime for another 1/2inch center preassure port Block/ Tank/ Pumphead assembly shipped to Maryland. Hopefully this time baggage handlers won't steal it!! Hope you got it in stock, I need it within the next 14 days. Whats the best time to call yall Ron/ Jess?


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

and dont forget my parts too :biggrin: ron and jess :biggrin: i need it bad


----------



## jojo (Apr 18, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## EIGHT BALL (May 10, 2004)

i roll black majics in my mazda, 
3/4 inch ports to the fronts,
and cce 1/2 inch to the rears.
work just fine.
as long as you dont use cce cylinders....lol


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)




----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

still waiting for a order :biggrin: have money in hand lol


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

Yo Ron/ Jess just to confirm thats the

1/2 inch CENTER preassure port block with tank and #9 gear assembly with 4 PRETTY tank plugs end caps and whatnot :cheesy:

Thanks for the great service! :biggrin: No wonder you guys are blowing up lately. :thumbsup:


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 8 2007, 09:18 PM~7209859
> *still waiting for a order :biggrin:  have money in hand lol
> *


*1-866-MAGIC-33* - works for me!


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tarunhari_@Feb 8 2007, 01:33 PM~7210009
> *Yo Ron/ Jess just to confirm thats the
> 
> 1/2 inch CENTER preassure port block with tank and #9 gear assembly with 4 PRETTY tank plugs end caps and whatnot :cheesy:
> ...



messer


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

dont forget to pm me ron or jess :biggrin: like tarun say it :biggrin:    need my parts bad


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

Ron/ Jess in addition to my tank assembly and tank plugs I need just 1 more of these Stucchi check valves in chrome... I'll be calling you tonight just wanted to put the pics up so you know what I'm talking about and what size to send out! Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

where did the other 1 go


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Feb 12 2007, 10:43 PM~7240942
> *where did the other 1 go
> *


Dunno lol, took all the bits out the car and couldnt find it... so figure may as well order a new one even if I find it otherwise I gotta wait for it to come into the UK if I dont ever find it. Always good to have a spare anyways.


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

your car is a heap


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 5 2006, 01:18 AM~6695877
> *2 pump kit (with piston) steel 3/4 block front 1/2 for the rear. 3/4 fittings for the front with 'y' block, square dump, comp cylinders,deep cups, 3.5 or 4.5 coils
> Rear with 2 italian dumps all hardware, 5 switches, 12 or 14 rear cylinder. coil-over and magic balls. for 1399.00
> 
> ...


You guys making square whammy tanks yet or know anyone beside homies that has them?


----------



## stylin67 (Jan 16, 2007)

WHAT KIND OF COOKIES YOU GOT IN THAT FANCY COOKIE JAR HOMIE??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by stylin67_@Feb 13 2007, 03:13 AM~7243092
> *WHAT KIND OF COOKIES YOU GOT IN THAT FANCY COOKIE JAR HOMIE???  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :tongue:


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

check your pm`s ron or jess


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 8 2007, 02:18 PM~7209859
> *still waiting for a order :biggrin:  have money in hand lol
> *


Yeah same here been waiting for awhile now


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## Kenny13z3 (Jan 9, 2003)

any deals on the basic back kit? lemmie know thx.


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

T+T


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kenny13z3_@Feb 16 2007, 11:05 AM~7277852
> *any deals on the basic back kit? lemmie know thx.
> *


10% off


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Ron call me or return my pms please


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 17 2007, 01:12 PM~7286117
> *Ron call me or return my pms please
> *


x2


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

still the same problem waiting on the shipping quote for a long time yet!!!


wtf is going on i need the parts ron pm me bro


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@Feb 17 2007, 03:10 PM~7286636
> *x2
> *


x10


----------



## tarunhari (Jan 16, 2005)

Just wanted to say thanks to BMH for all my parts... just got done polishing the end plates and blocks and I think they look awesome!!


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tarunhari_@Mar 26 2007, 03:48 PM~7555785
> *Just wanted to say thanks to BMH for all my parts... just got done polishing the end plates and blocks and I think they look awesome!!
> 
> 
> *


they look shit u suck at polishing, go polish a cock ******


----------



## impala64lowrider (Feb 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 17 2007, 10:12 PM~7286117
> *Ron call me or return my pms please
> *


he didn't answer my pm, too....


----------



## eastbay_drop (Jul 3, 2003)

i think it is just ron is a busy ass guy! ive been to his shop a few times and he is always tryin to do a few things at once so i doubt he has much time to be on here.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay_60_@Mar 26 2007, 06:05 PM~7556267
> *i think it is just ron is a busy ass guy! ive been to his shop a few times and he is always tryin to do a few things at once so i doubt he has much time to be on here.
> *


We try, if I had 2 or 3 more of me's we'ed be o.k....So you all can go check your p.m's ...... :biggrin: 

New super comp motor sale</span>.....faster and more torque then even our best motor yet !!!!! <span style=\'color:red\'>125.00 








It has a isolated ground and paralelled feild coils , double baked ,spot welded ,wrapped and banded armature.


----------



## 253hopper (Oct 27, 2006)

hey u guys got any more deals on set-ups with a piston pump :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

THESE ARE SOME BAD ASS MOTORS !!!!
AND IN CHROME :biggrin: 




> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 27 2007, 02:31 AM~7559558
> *We try, if I had 2 or 3 more of me's we'ed be o.k....So you all can go check your p.m's ...... :biggrin:
> 
> New super comp motor sale</span>.....faster and more torque then even our best motor yet !!!!!  <span style=\'color:red\'>125.00
> ...


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

my pm for the price quote wasnt answered


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

I recieved my order about two weeks ago! Got to give all of yall at black magic props for great product and customer friendly service. I used to buy only cce and hi low but i dont have to now since yall carry almost everything! Thanks again!


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 27 2007, 02:31 AM~7559558
> *We try, if I had 2 or 3 more of me's we'ed be o.k....So you all can go check your p.m's ...... :biggrin:
> 
> New super comp motor sale</span>.....faster and more torque then even our best motor yet !!!!!  <span style=\'color:red\'>125.00
> ...


to bad i dont live in vegas id help u out! and thanks for the call back and good service! :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 5 2006, 12:18 AM~6695877
> *2 pump kit (with piston) steel 3/4 block front 1/2 for the rear. 3/4 fittings for the front with 'y' block, square dump, comp cylinders,deep cups, 3.5 or 4.5 coils
> Rear with 2 italian dumps all hardware, 5 switches, 12 or 14 rear cylinder. coil-over and magic balls. for 1399.00
> 
> ...


still have this? :biggrin: and does it come with the new motors


----------



## UCEFAMILY1 (Feb 19, 2007)

black magic all the way    who run it who run it :0


----------



## tlc64impala (Sep 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Feb 17 2007, 02:12 PM~7286117
> *Ron call me or return my pms please
> *


Someone do something


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Mar 27 2007, 07:45 PM~7565072
> *still have this?  :biggrin:  and does it come with the new motors
> *


Yes and it could come with the new motors for a fee. :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 28 2007, 11:14 PM~7574678
> *Yes and it could come with the new motors for a fee. :biggrin:
> *


what would that fee be and how much would the kit cost shipped to winnipeg, manitoba, canada.. R2E 0H7  
pm me a price please :biggrin:


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

so thats 10% off for all layitlow member and an extra 10% for layitlow mods right :ugh: :ugh: :ugh: :biggrin: tryin to use my status to the fullest lol. jp. but im lookin to shoot down to the L.V. in early july to pick up a set up from the big BM  
how much does this set up usually run for, or is that still the same price thanks

2 pump kit (with piston) steel 3/4 block front 1/2 for the rear. 3/4 fittings for the front with 'y' block, square dump, comp cylinders,deep cups, 3.5 or 4.5 coils
Rear with 2 italian dumps all hardware, 5 switches, 12 or 14 rear cylinder. coil-over and magic balls. for 1399.00


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ricndaregal_@Mar 29 2007, 02:06 PM~7578144
> *
> how much does this set up usually run for, or is that still the same price thanks
> 
> ...


:0 :0 

It's like that huh?


----------



## ricndaregal (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Mar 29 2007, 01:08 PM~7578157
> *:0 :0
> 
> It's like that huh?
> *


yeah im gonna put my monies on tha black magic, black regal + black magic= some serious bussinezz in tha streetz (hopefully) :0 :0 :0 and hopefully the monies right so i can pick me up a pair of them telescopic cylinders  

i dont think i seen many ppl here run BM at least none of my club members so i wanna see how it does against there PH's


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)




----------



## OUTLAW85 (Aug 21, 2005)

the 10 % and the holiday specials already ended :angry:


----------



## capriceman75 (Nov 26, 2002)

ttt


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

TTT





> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 27 2007, 02:31 AM~7559558
> * :biggrin:
> 
> New super comp motor sale</span>.....faster and more torque then even our best motor yet !!!!!  <span style=\'color:red\'>125.00
> ...


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Mar 27 2007, 04:31 AM~7559558
> *We try, if I had 2 or 3 more of me's we'ed be o.k....So you all can go check your p.m's ...... :biggrin:
> 
> New super comp motor sale</span>.....faster and more torque then even our best motor yet !!!!!  <span style=\'color:red\'>125.00
> ...


 :0


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG DIRTY_@Apr 9 2007, 05:46 PM~7652924
> *:0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

piston tank kit (unfinished) $225.00 what comes with that??


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Apr 9 2007, 06:21 PM~7653190
> *piston tank kit (unfinished) $225.00 what comes with that??
> *


Raw unpainted/chromed piston pump tank the rods and backing plate but you will need to drill out your bolck for the bigger rods


----------



## MR.LONGO (Apr 16, 2005)

good looking out tone :thumbsup:does a block come with that???


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MR.LONGO_@Apr 9 2007, 06:33 PM~7653293
> *good looking out tone :thumbsup:does a block come with that???
> *


NOPE but you can buy a block for the piston which i would do if i was you


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

Better than Sacos? Maybe? I'd like to find out


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 13 2006, 12:27 AM~6752450
> *Here are some of our new lowers for G-Bodies and Cadi's....Bent for more clearence to avoid bending adjusts...also adjuster is moved far up to protect from any damage
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shit


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 11 2007, 01:32 AM~7664617
> *Nice shit
> *


Makin your cylinders as we rite..... :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 11 2007, 01:14 AM~7664722
> *Makin your cylinders as we rite..... :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 11 2007, 01:14 AM~7664722
> *Makin your cylinders as we rite..... :biggrin:
> *


He ain't do nuttin but set them on the shelf with all the other shit.... :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 11 2007, 11:28 AM~7666777
> *He ain't do nuttin but set them on the shelf with all the other shit.... :biggrin:
> *


shit i already made him wait long enough, sent them out today !!!!!!



ooooooohhhh so know what :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Apr 12 2007, 01:25 AM~7673251
> *shit i already made him wait long enough, sent them out today !!!!!!
> ooooooohhhh so know what :biggrin:
> *


I might be able to build another car(OR 2 :0 ) finally LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Unlimited Hustle (Jul 8, 2002)

lets see what your working on


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Unlimited Hustle_@Apr 12 2007, 08:08 AM~7674201
> *lets see what your working on
> *


Im waiting on pics from my painter


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

ttt for BM and good news from ron


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

got rest of my stuff today & gotta say thanks to ron & jessica, ups lost my shit & they sent it out before UPS paid them....thats some stand up shit right there!!!!


----------



## 206ness (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Apr 12 2007, 02:10 PM~7676582
> *Im waiting on pics from my painter
> *


You keep avoiding that topic when I ask.......Maybe i'll have to ask Rick for info...


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

A Ron any spring time specials?


----------



## biglucke (Jun 9, 2006)

HERE YOU GO, SOME PICS OF SOME QUALITY DARKSIDE SHIT :biggrin:
















































THIS IS SOMETHING IM SURE ALL YOU CAN RELATE TO, THATS A KING SIZE BED :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 206ness_@Apr 12 2007, 06:10 PM~7678341
> *You keep avoiding that topic when I ask.......Maybe i'll have to ask Rick for info...
> *


Typical painter they all slackers ha ha ha :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Apr 12 2007, 11:29 PM~7681222
> *HERE YOU GO, SOME PICS OF SOME QUALITY DARKSIDE SHIT :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## unforgiven50insp (Nov 6, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Switched-One (Dec 4, 2003)

any new deals????


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Switched-One_@Apr 24 2007, 08:52 PM~7767072
> *any new deals????
> *


x2


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 25 2007, 01:26 AM~7768288
> *x2
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lowridin IV Life_@Apr 25 2007, 03:39 PM~7772070
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## specialk11232 (Jun 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Apr 25 2007, 02:26 AM~7768288
> *x2
> *


x3 :0


----------



## Lowridin IV Life (May 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 1 2007, 12:10 AM~7808968
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


shoot me a pm with a price quote on a comp kit and what it comes with so i can give the shop a call soon


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

ANSWER YOUR PHONE


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by biglucke_@Apr 12 2007, 11:29 PM~7681222
> *HERE YOU GO, SOME PICS OF SOME QUALITY DARKSIDE SHIT :biggrin:
> 
> THIS IS SOMETHING IM SURE ALL YOU CAN RELATE TO, THATS A KING SIZE BED :0
> ...


*nice collection! somehow i felt obligated to share mines! :biggrin: 
*


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRSMNKYCUSTOMS_@May 1 2007, 08:39 PM~7814767
> *nice collection! somehow i felt obligated to share mines! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


shit ,buddy ...those gears down low look like old ones....like 2000 and under, where did u get them.!!!!!!!  :0


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 3 2007, 12:35 AM~7825183
> *shit ,buddy ...those gears down low look like old ones....like 2000 and under, where did u get them.!!!!!!!   :0
> *



*some fuckin cracker* :dunno:


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

wanna sell some? :cheesy:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@May 3 2007, 11:25 AM~7827339
> *wanna sell some? :cheesy:
> *


x2


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

New super comp motor sale</span>.....faster and more torque then even our best motor yet !!!!! <span style=\'color:red\'>125.00 








It has a isolated ground and paralelled feild coils , double baked ,spot welded ,wrapped and banded armature.
















[/quote]

Anyone try these motors yet? Im thinkin of getting one.


----------



## BRICKHOUSE (Aug 18, 2003)

How much for a set of 2 1/2 tons shipped to 76017? PM when you get a chance, money in hand homie..preferibly red if you got em


----------



## T BONE (Feb 2, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 5 2006, 01:18 AM~6695877
> *
> 
> 2 pump kit (with piston) steel 3/4 block front 1/2 for the rear. 3/4 fittings for the front with 'y' block, square dump, comp cylinders,deep cups, 3.5 or 4.5 coils
> ...



What would the price on this be now?


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

How much is the kit thats make the caprice spindles work on 64 impala?


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@May 25 2007, 03:13 PM~7979275
> *How much is the kit thats make the caprice spindles work on 64 impala?
> *


Its not really a kit its the sleeves for the bottom ball joints and you gotta shorten your tie rod sleeves.


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@May 25 2007, 06:29 PM~7979355
> *Its not really a kit its the sleeves for the bottom ball joints and you gotta shorten your tie rod sleeves.
> *


thanks . I just pick up 88 caprice for 200 . do u have to use the booster and master cylinder ?


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

I dont know if the one of that car will fit. Get a master cylinder and prop valve for disk/drum.


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by B Town Fernie_@May 25 2007, 06:40 PM~7979409
> *I dont know if the one of that car will fit. Get a master cylinder and prop valve for disk/drum.
> *


 :thumbsup: cool


----------



## pitbull_432 (Jan 25, 2007)

> New super comp motor sale</span>.....faster and more torque then even our best motor yet !!!!! <span style=\'color:red\'>125.00
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Anyone try these motors yet? Im thinkin of getting one.
[/quote]




where can i get 1


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

the chrome motors seem to retain more heat rather than one that isnt chromed. we just put in a set of motors from black magic (hitachi +'s) and was testing out the double piston pumps both motors were slightly warm. both pumps are wired to 7 batteries each. 14 total batteries.


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@May 25 2007, 05:13 PM~7979275
> *How much is the kit thats make the caprice spindles work on 64 impala?
> *


110.00 with ball jionts...you'll need to do some fabricating :biggrin:


----------



## ghettodreams (Mar 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 26 2007, 04:32 PM~7984138
> *110.00 with ball jionts...you'll need to do some fabricating :biggrin:
> *


is that for one or both sides .


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ghettodreams_@May 26 2007, 04:23 PM~7984373
> *is that for one or both sides .
> *


I would assume both sides...


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

if it werent for piston pumps black magic wouldnt even be able to hit the bumper


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@May 26 2007, 10:03 PM~7986030
> *if it werent for piston pumps black magic wouldnt even be able to hit the bumper
> *


um....yeah.....none of them guys know anything about hidrolix :uh:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@May 26 2007, 11:03 PM~7986030
> *if it werent for piston pumps black magic wouldnt even be able to hit the bumper
> *


True....But,If it weren't for steel plates you couldn't break 40'' :biggrin: 

All weight ,fenner gate :0


----------



## IN YA MOUF (May 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@May 26 2007, 11:04 PM~7986325
> *True....But,If it weren't for steel plates you couldn't break 40'' :biggrin:
> 
> All weight ,fenner gate :0
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## 100spoke (Dec 20, 2001)

do u sell crome wish bones?


----------



## freaker (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 100spoke_@May 27 2007, 08:35 AM~7987124
> *do u sell crome wish bones?
> *


Check the website! Black magic


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by freaker_@May 27 2007, 08:05 PM~7987967
> *Check the website! Black magic
> *


this thing needs to be updated... i need some pics of all availible slow downs and check valves


----------



## tcg64 (Feb 12, 2006)

ron i wanted to buy a wish bone but wanted to know if its complete ready to install or what does it come with any pics. how much shipped to 93927 CA ready to install


----------



## HARD KANDY (Feb 15, 2007)

Do you have any new picture of your old style pumps and the price rang that they go for thanks :biggrin:


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

hey ron need u to hookit up need a price on a gen 3 piston chrome pump 3/4 plumbing 1/2 slodown with adell 2 and just guess on the shipping oh ya number 11 head


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by tcg64_@May 29 2007, 12:00 AM~7997485
> *ron i wanted to buy a wish bone but wanted to know if its complete ready to install or what does it come with any pics. how much shipped to 93927  CA  ready to install
> *


It does come complete ,but will need some welding for the bracket ...They start at 300.00 plus shipping....


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

ron dont forget my shipment :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by $$bigjoker$$_@May 30 2007, 01:30 AM~8005464
> *ron dont forget my shipment :biggrin:
> *


How could I forget...You wont let me... I will do this tomorrow with O.J ...can you give me a contact # ...Thanks :biggrin: Ron


----------



## wayne64ss (Nov 12, 2002)

I need 20' of 7 or 9 wire witch cord, 4 6prong carlings, and maybe 2 15' #8 hoses.... someone pm me a price shipped to 12053.


----------



## $$bigjoker$$ (Aug 12, 2004)

pm send


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 5 2006, 01:18 AM~6695877
> *2 pump kit (with piston) steel 3/4 block front 1/2 for the rear. 3/4 fittings for the front with 'y' block, square dump, comp cylinders,deep cups, 3.5 or 4.5 coils
> Rear with 2 italian dumps all hardware, 5 switches, 12 or 14 rear cylinder. coil-over and magic balls. for 1399.00
> 
> ...


Its almost Christmas BM! TTT


----------



## g-style (Dec 27, 2005)

what up to all my G's out tha 505 / 575










for more info & muzik check out www.myspace.com/therealdeazy


----------



## GARCIA CUSTOMS (Sep 11, 2006)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by supreme_@Dec 5 2006, 03:23 AM~6696117
> *:0
> *



X2
:biggrin:


----------



## west coast ridaz (Nov 1, 2004)

hey ron any specials for this year


----------



## Juggalo_Gypsy (Aug 20, 2002)

Manifold blocks
4-way. 3/8 port ,made for tieing in hardlines for that show look for $35.00

^^^^ do you still make these? come polished and blank?


----------



## triple X level (Dec 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 26 2007, 07:38 PM~9312905
> *Manifold blocks
> 4-way. 3/8 port ,made for tieing in hardlines for that show look for $35.00
> 
> ...



yep they still do,


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by True-S_Mike_@Nov 26 2007, 09:38 PM~9312905
> *Manifold blocks
> 4-way. 3/8 port ,made for tieing in hardlines for that show look for $35.00
> 
> ...


POLISHED AND SANDED ,BUT THEY ALL HAVE LOGOS


----------



## miser211 (Feb 16, 2004)

ttt


----------



## tddbrumfield (Jul 19, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 13 2006, 03:27 AM~6752450
> *Here are some of our new lowers for G-Bodies and Cadi's....Bent for more clearence to avoid bending adjusts...also adjuster is moved far up to protect from any damage
> 
> 
> ...


tell me more on this, im still learnin sorry for the dum ?


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

I need these but longer whats up Ron


I need two of these and I got two chrome piston plates I want to go black can I get two of them also 









and I need four of these how much for everything shipped to 76012


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

fuck it some of them black 3/4 port blocks too


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> American made by us, AMERICANS. :biggrin:
> [/quote WATS BIG DAWG RON HEY HOMIE IM FRM NEW MEXICO AND THER IS A LOCAL SHOW SELLING ADEX DUMS AND ADEL I WAS ABOUT TO BUY AN ADEL YESTERDAY BUT HE TOLD ME STRAIT UP THAT ADEL IS GOOD BUT IT WILL GIVE OUT ON U NOW I HAVE STREET HOPPER NOW FOR REALS HOMIE NOW I NO U SELL ADEL BUT WAT DO U THINK IS ADEL ABOUT THE SAME QUALITY AS ADEX CAN IT HOLD UP UNDER SUM HEAVY PRESSURE OR SUD I JUST SAME MY $ AND GET AN ADEX?????????????? O YEA KEEP RIDING HOMIE AND PUTTING IT DOWN FOR THE 7 0 2,505-2THE7-0-DUCE!!!!!


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

nothing compares to the real deal!


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

so u think adel dnt compare to adex or wat homie?


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

so u think adel dnt compare to adex or wat homie?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REDS*NM_@Dec 1 2007, 07:44 PM~9350215
> *so u think adel dnt compare to adex or wat homie?
> *


i personally run adex and they are the shit,if im remember correctly ron himself runs a adex on one of his hoppers,but the adel they sell are pretty damn good from what i hear


----------



## Tedtalmey (Jun 26, 2005)

hey i was lookin at buying a full 4 pump setup all chrome 14inch rear and 8s in the front. i tryed calling the phone number on the website but im from canada so it didnt work what can i do?


----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

i believe ron uses both adex and adel2s on his hoppers


----------



## B Town Fernie (Dec 2, 2005)

Any holiday specials this year :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRINGO_CONNECT_@Dec 1 2007, 06:44 PM~9350518
> *i personally run adex and they are the shit,if im remember correctly ron himself runs a adex on one of his hoppers,but the adel they sell are pretty damn good from what i hear
> *


I did!!!!....It stuck on me at the super show for the last time.....So it goes to show all dumps under pressure have some problems. Not talkin shit about adex, Adny makes a great product, and so do I.
It just makes more sense to use what I sell....


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Im running a Black Magic Adel II in my single gate! No problems :biggrin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

hell they make a manual pressure relief button cuz they know sometime its gonna be pressure locked. i gladly take the adel, adex over anything anyday of the week. best 500 bucks i ever spent on a dump. cuz it beats having to open up a line to relieve the pressure and make a mess all on ur hands and the floor.


----------



## DROP EM INC96 (Jul 13, 2007)

any holiday specials on coils


----------



## twister559 (Sep 26, 2007)

no mames huero :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 3 2007, 11:27 PM~9368700
> *Im running a Black Magic Adel II in my single gate! No problems  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Dec 3 2007, 11:27 PM~9368700
> *Im running a Black Magic Adel II in my single gate! No problems  :biggrin:
> *


 a local shop here in burque sells the adel and the adex wen he tags the adel it just says adel is ther a diffence between the adel and adel 2 is it 2 seprate dumps??????


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DROP EM INC96_@Dec 3 2007, 11:42 PM~9368831
> *any holiday specials on coils
> *


check out redshydros.com they have a holiday speacial 20% off every item in stock!!! i got sum red 2 ton precuts for $68 ther normaly $85 a pair,but hey let us knw ron if u have any specials on coils 2 shit ron sells more bounce que no?


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 4 2007, 02:12 AM~9368581
> *I did!!!!....It stuck on me at the super show for the last time.....So it goes to show all dumps under pressure have some problems. Not talkin shit about adex, Adny makes a great product, and so do I.
> It just makes more sense to use what I sell....
> *


----------



## DuezPaid (Jul 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REDS*NM_@Dec 4 2007, 12:55 PM~9371210
> *a local shop here in burque sells the adel and the adex wen he tags the adel it just says adel is ther a diffence between the adel and adel 2 is it 2 seprate dumps??????
> *


Adels are the valves used on aircraft in the past. Adel 2s are Black magics version of it. Adex is Andys version of it.


----------



## Switch Man Jr. (Jul 14, 2006)

I need two of these and I got two chrome piston plates I want to go black can I get two of them also 









and I need four of these how much for everything shipped to 76012










hey hey hey :biggrin: how much???????


----------



## louies90 (Feb 26, 2007)

you got any cylinders for sale? 8 and 10's?
pm me a price homie!


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REDS*NM_@Dec 4 2007, 02:15 PM~9371784
> *check out redshydros.com they have a holiday speacial 20% off every item in stock!!! i got sum red 2 ton precuts for $68 ther normaly $85 a pair,but hey let us knw ron if u have any  specials on coils 2 shit ron sells more bounce que no?
> *


Wow ,Thats bad....Our price to the public is 69 reg....62 with the discount.... :biggrin: 
We are doing 10% off everything and got a shit load of inventory....Gears ,motors,kits....what ever but it is only til the first week of January


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Dec 28 2007, 01:14 AM~9548461
> *Wow ,Thats bad....Our price to the public is 69 reg....62 with the discount.... :biggrin:
> We are doing 10% off everything and got a shit load of inventory....Gears ,motors,kits....what ever but it is only til the first week of January
> *


You gonna have another tax time special? cuz i'm ready to order a kit around that time..

P.S. Jermaine says hi out here in kansas. :biggrin: 

Tweedy


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Dec 28 2007, 01:19 AM~9548495
> *You gonna have another tax time special? cuz i'm ready to order a kit around that time..
> 
> P.S. Jermaine says hi out here in kansas. :biggrin:
> ...


We'll see  Tell Maine I siad wad up :biggrin:


----------

